#kubuntu-se 2011-02-07
<Flygisoft> Hoppla
<Philip5> hoppla hej
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Läget?
<Philip5> bara bra
<Flygisoft> Okej :)
<Philip5> själv då?
<Philip5> håller på att rensa hårddisk och tänkte flytta över 250 gb data och byta filsystem på en partition och sånt tar en jäkla tid
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo det är bara fint det :D
<Flygisoft> Oj, ja låter jävla segt du :P
<Flygisoft> Skulle behöva flytta runt på mina diskar med, men orkar inte, tar ju sån tid :/
<Philip5> precis
<Flygisoft> Jadu, vad ska man göra nu tro då :P
#kubuntu-se 2011-02-13
<x_link> Philip5: Du som håller på mycket med bilder fotoredigering etc.
<x_link> Har du kalibrerat din skärm?
#kubuntu-se 2012-02-11
<Flygisoft> trololol
#kubuntu-se 2012-02-12
<Philip5> hej hej
<swecarp> hejhej
<Kurdistan> hej alla glada kubuntu användare
<swecarp> 'nu ligger den som auto start
<Kurdistan> fan är vi så få kubuntu användare för i kanalen?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, samma här.
<Philip5> alla hänger i #ubuntu-se ändå så de har väl inte tagit sig här direkt
<Kurdistan> här kan vi åtminstone vara mer kubuntu specifika
<Kurdistan> för det finns en del saker vi kan göra härifrån
<Philip5> ja
<Kurdistan> det kommer bli spännande att efter 12.04 så är vi helt community driven
<Kurdistan> vilket gör att kubuntu har större frihet
<swecarp> ett tips kan någon setill att ändra statusen i kanalen den är lite gammal  länkar till mavrick ned ladning :-)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kör du kmail?
<Kurdistan> fasiken den är så bra, men buggig.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, Philip5 är nog op här.
<swecarp> kmail är det kde mail program
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> fast jag kör mest gmail direkt i browsern
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jepp. den är bra, men buggig.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag kör också bara gmail.
<swecarp> jag kör thunderbird  gillar den 
<Kurdistan> dock har jag backup på gamla hotmail saker
<Kurdistan> lägger upp den på kmail det gick bra
<Kurdistan> oj oj Philip5 :) kanalen växer
<Philip5> kontact med kmail har juså mycket mer. kalender och annat lull-lull
<Philip5> ja snart är vi tokstora
<swecarp> ok jag åtekommer skall ta mig ett välförkänt varmt bad
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja kontact är nice
<Kurdistan> problemet jag ser med kmail är tyvärr akonadi
<Kurdistan> Philip5, maxjezy är också kde frälst.
<Kurdistan> han kan samtliga budord utantill
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du hjälper säkerligen kubuntu-devs med paket?
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad hände med dagon_
<maxjezy> gav han upp?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) Philip5 är latmask. hade vi inte kommit överens?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nej! det är du som försöker manipulera mig 
<maxjezy> men ja undrar  vad Philip5 gör vid sidan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P va? jag sysslar väl inte med sådant. :P
<maxjezy> för han är inte speciellt pratsam
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, han tar nog kort på fåglar från balkongen och slänger ballong på grannens unge
<maxjezy> han gick och blev emo när han fick nya kameran
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, tänk dig guru Philip5 som emo.
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> han är svarthårig och blek
<maxjezy> emo-style
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jaså, hur vet du att han är svarthårig? :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag har bra intuition
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, har du träffat Philip5 ?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nej. han är för blyg.
<maxjezy> eller så vill han vara för sig själv
<maxjezy> myten, mannen, legenden
<maxjezy> Lena Philip5son
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mycket möjligt.
<Kurdistan> men han har ju träffat barre
<Kurdistan> amelia
<Kurdistan> osv
<maxjezy> hm
<Kurdistan> han tycker nog inte om oss gröngöling maxjezy och vi är också utlänningar
<maxjezy> han är säkert amelia och barre
<Kurdistan> do halv-utlänning
<Kurdistan> jag hel :)
<maxjezy> jag hel
<maxjezy> du halv
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, helt omöjligt att han är amelia. hon gäspar bara :P.
<maxjezy> han har ju fler personligheter
<maxjezy> en som gäspar och jobbar som it-tekniker
<Kurdistan> mycket möjligt
<maxjezy> en annan som barrar
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag tror mer att Philip5´s hustru nog vill att han också ska vara med henne
<maxjezy> mycket möjligt att han är en större del av kanalen
<Kurdistan> och inte med oss kids
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> jag tror han är hans hustru med
<Kurdistan> haha det hade varit något
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> tills han bevisat motsatsen är han allt hemskt jag kan tänka mig
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) den här kanalen var så lugn innan oss.
<Kurdistan> nu är det kaos
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> jag tänkte, den används ju inte 
<maxjezy> lika bra att överflöda den med topic
<maxjezy> bara vi kunde kicka ut den där jävla ubuntulog 
<maxjezy> känns som säpo-agent som antecknar allt
<maxjezy> logga en kanal som denna är väl to much of a cookie with salt and pepper
<Kurdistan> snart blir det fotbollsparty
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag sparka boll boys/girls
<Kurdistan> må väl samtliga
<Kurdistan> hej alla glada kubuntuister
<Kurdistan> :) vilket är 4 st
<x_link> Helt fantastiskt.
<x_link> Nu ska jag sova, god natt =)
<Kurdistan> x_link, dansen, missa jag.
<Kurdistan> kan du köra repris innan jag också går till sängs :P
#kubuntu-se 2013-02-05
<x_link> Flygisoft: Jag kör med Kubuntu 8.04, så jag har inte märkt något =(
<x_link> Jag brukar alltid installera paket via terminalen dokc.
<x_link> dock.
<Flygisoft> x_link: Jo det funkade att installera via terminal så är ju skit samma
<Flygisoft> Dock lite irriterande när jag försökte installera lite grejer
<Flygisoft> Tog ju en stund innan jag fattade att det var helt buggat
#kubuntu-se 2013-02-07
<maxjezy> yo
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://24.media.tumblr.com/92c3a12ab2d8eba354b7b7e8c05be1b3/tumblr_mhv9bgdRn71r5511to1_1280.png
<maxjezy> har du sett ubuntu klockan?
<Philip5> maxjezy: du har legat i ;)
<maxjezy> längtar tills video texturer funkar i cycles
#kubuntu-se 2013-02-08
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Har du gjort den där bilden?
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, jo
<maxjezy> här är en annan variant jag gjorde http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m2n1T4_syo&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad har du för kamera?
<Philip5> en nikon d7000
<Philip5> maxjezy: funderar du på att skaffa kamera?
<maxjezy> jo, tankarna har slagit mig
<Philip5> foto är kul
<Philip5> en nikon d5200 kanske är mest prisvärd nu för dig annars
<Philip5> om du nu skulle köpa en nikon
<maxjezy> vet inte om ja ska köpa nu eller i höst
<maxjezy> blir nog besviken om det kommer något bakom hörnet precis när ja köpt om ja köper nu, sett dessa modeller som finns nu länge
<Philip5> kommer alltid komma nytt
<Philip5> nikon d5200 är precis ny. kom vid årsskiftet och har nog mest hunnit komma i lager än
#kubuntu-se 2013-02-09
<maxjezy> Philip5, vilken chatklient kör du?
<Philip5> konversation om du menar för irc
<maxjezy> aha, rensade i menyn idag, quassel fanns där, trodde det va naturliga valet för KDA
<maxjezy> galet mycket program som va installerade i onödan
<Philip5> jo den är väl den förvalda klienten men jag föredrar konversation
<maxjezy> startmenyn är inget jag gillar i kde så jag tog de program ja gillar och la i panelen
<Philip5> du kan ju anpassa startmenyn så den är klassiske eller så där kde/windowsig och vad som ska vara i den
<maxjezy> jo, fast båda är sega och svårt att träffa rätt i
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=45202
<maxjezy> sådär blev det
<Philip5> kör du utan startmeny och bara panel??
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad vill du köpa för kamera då?
<Philip5> eller vad är det du behöver/vill ha?
<maxjezy> jag vill ha kamera med stativ och ett vidvinkelobjektiv och ett zoom
<maxjezy> 10 lax
<maxjezy> kanske ska satsa på en lite billigare kamera och lägga mer på objektiv
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, utan startmeny ja
<maxjezy> usch vilken gammal drivrutin jag har till grafiken
<Philip5> jag vill köpa nya kamera med större sensor
#kubuntu-se 2013-02-10
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Väldigt nice gjort iaf
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, :)
<maxjezy> renderade den 360 grader med lite annan stil
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfrPiOKGHNw&feature=youtu.be
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Haha nice ;D
<Flygisoft> Känns som du gjort en del saker i 3D? :P
<maxjezy> jo, men jag har inte gett mig in i något seriöst
<Flygisoft> Okej :)
<maxjezy> är det inte dags att byta topic här?
<maxjezy> kubuntu 10.10 är väl outdated som buffalo shoes
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> vad du är observant
* Philip5 changed the topic of #kubuntu-se to: Välkommen till den svenska Kubuntukanalen! | http://kubuntu.org| Planet KDE: http://planetkde.org | Loggar och statistik: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<maxjezy> ja, kollar alltid om jag står med i topic 
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du några tips för något fint upplägg för program / ikoner på skrivbordet?
<Flygisoft> Finns väl program för att fixa sånt trevligt
<maxjezy> upplever inte ni lagg  på youtube och annat flashight?
<maxjezy> känns inte som min hårdvara ska ta sån stryk av ett par filmer på youtube
<maxjezy> tycker mig ha rensat upp allt onödigt som ja trodde kunde påverka men systemet känns inte rappt nog.
<maxjezy> kanske är kräsen
<Philip5> inte mer än att comhem har segat med uppkopplingen mot youtubs strömmar på senare tid
<maxjezy> märkte att min tv inte kan streama HD längre på youtube, kanske min uppkoppling är seg mot youtube numera med
<maxjezy> funkade precis när ja skaffade tv
<maxjezy> bredbandskollen ger mig nästan 11 mbit
<Philip5> med comhem som använder telias nät så var det just streamingen som sunkade sig med youtube men annars funkade saker som det skulle
<Philip5> det är iof fixat nu men något som kommit och gått senaste månaderna
<maxjezy> undrar om det blir bättre om ja skaffar 100mbit
<maxjezy> stör mig på sunkig datorupplevelse
<Philip5> är det dåliga strömmar så spelar hastigheten ingen roll
<maxjezy> ok, bra
<maxjezy> då skaffar jag inte snabbare
<Philip5> då är det mer att de strömmar klumpvis
<maxjezy> bytte ner mig för att spara pengar
<maxjezy> lego är skadat dyrt allså
<maxjezy> http://www.klossbutiken.se/5609-stort-tagset-p-450-c-208.aspx
<maxjezy> 1300 spänn för en box med duplo
<maxjezy> http://www.klossbutiken.se/cube-dudes-clone-wars-edition-p-1499-c-148.aspx
<maxjezy> den asken kostar bitarna nästan 10 kr st
<Philip5> ja lego är inte billigt direkt
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> hittade en box som kostar 22 tusen
<Flygisoft> http://www.klossbutiken.se/10179-ucs-millenium-falcon-p-986-c-148.aspx
<Flygisoft> :O
<Flygisoft> 25k
<maxjezy> galet
<maxjezy> jag hade nog satsat på att 3d printa den istället
<maxjezy> måste vara billigare
<Flygisoft> haha något
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-03
* hitchcock.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu-se to: Välkommen till den svenska Kubuntukanalen! | http://kubuntu.org| Planet KDE: http://planetkde.org | Loggar och statistik: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu-se to: Välkommen till den svenska Kubuntukanalen! | http://kubuntu.org| Planet KDE: http://planetkde.org | Loggar och statistik: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Va dyra triggern har blivit nu då
<Flygisoft> hitechproduct säljer ju den för närmare 90 pund nu
<Flygisoft> från 40 som innan
<Flygisoft> Nu ångrar man ju att man inte beställde
<Flygisoft> .
<Flygisoft> Guest64835: Gör du
<Philip5> lurigt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du beställt trigger? har ju kommit upp några igen men de är ju dyrare nu så jag gissar på att de tar lite mer nu när det verkar vara ont om dem
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nej jag har inte beställt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja visst kan det vara därför också
<Flygisoft> Kommer då inte betala 90 pund när det gick på typ 40 innan
<Philip5> nä jag kommer vänta till den går ner
<Philip5> tror den går ner rätt snart. inom en vecka
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-04
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hehe, nu kostar triggerserna uppåt 2000 kr... :D
<Flygisoft> lol
<Philip5> och de verkar sälja för den summan också
<Philip5> More than 10 available / 3 sold
<Philip5> galet
<Flygisoft> Stört
<Philip5> då är man desperat
<Flygisoft> Blir säkert bättre sen då det börjar tillverkas många och det blir större konkurrens
<Flygisoft> Jadu, eller vet man inte att de har varit billigare :P
<Philip5> jo det är väl lite av huggsexa över första batcharna
<Philip5> jag tror första priserna är priserna som den kommer ha sedan men så såg de att de kunde ta betalt för det ännu inte kommit ut så många för kinesiska nyåret påverkat leveranser
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> man borde känna sig lite lurad om man lägger 2000 kr
<Flygisoft> haha något
<Flygisoft> Tyckte 90 pund var nog mycket
<Philip5> fast då kanske man kan göra en unboxing video på tuben som inte så många andra kan
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Ah jo är väl det
<Philip5> om man måste ha dem akut för någon fotogrej kanske det kan vara värt det men hur många har det så akut
<Flygisoft> Funkar ju att köra med vanliga triggern tills vidare så
<Flygisoft> Men är väl just skryt faktorn och unboxing grejs för youtube isf
<Flygisoft> Annars förstår jag det inte
<Philip5> nä precis
<Philip5> det är ju främst när man har flera triggers man vill styra som den här nya kommer till sin rätt
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Philip5> när man har 4 st som jag :D
<Flygisoft> Haha jo :P
<Philip5> ska bli skönt att kunna styra 4 blixtar och inte bara 3 ;)
<Philip5> känner mig så handlingsförlamad nu
<Flygisoft> Kan tänka mig :P
<Flygisoft> Men vad säger du, tror du ett 35mm objektiv är bättre än 50mm för min kamera?
<Flygisoft> Ni snackade om att man får stå så långt bort annars
<Philip5> som alltid beror det på vad du ska fota
<Philip5> ska du få in en helkropp i en 35a så behöver du såt på en 10-12 meters avstånd
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> på en 50a
<Philip5> fotar man inomhus så är en 35a smidigast
<Philip5> du har väl en zoom nu? ställ den i läge för 35 och kolla och sedan 50 och kolla så ser du skillnaden i utsnitt
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> fotar man ute och inte vill gå riktigt så nära så är ju 50a smidig
<Philip5> med en 35a är man nog gärna på 2-5 m i avstånd
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> Ja det är ju en del skillnad
<Philip5> ja så det beror på vart man fotar mest och hur nära man gillar att vara
<Philip5> en 50a ger mer bokeh så ska man fota porträtt så är den ju snyggare
<Philip5> jag bar både 50 och 35 /1.8g
<Flygisoft> Mjo visst är det så, blir ju mest porträtt och sånt ändå för mig just nu i vilket fall
<Flygisoft> Men med en 35mm, inte risk att det blir förvridet / proportioner blir fel?
<Philip5> om du fotar väligt nära men det är mest ett problem med fullformatskameror
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> sedan är det lite bättre kavalifix på 50an än på 35an
<Philip5> om man jämför de två 1.8g modellerna
<Flygisoft> kavalifix?
<Philip5> kvaliet ;)
<Flygisoft> Ah :P
<Flygisoft> Misstänkte att det var något annat ord för det :P
<Philip5> 35an har en del CA när man fotar vidöppet på 1.8
<Philip5> båda är bäst från 2.2 
<Philip5> allra bäst f4-8
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Satt och kollade lite bilder igår, vad jag har använt för ca mm vid bilderna, varierar ju en hel del när jag använder kit objektivet, men mellan 48-55, men ner mot mellan 30-40 ibland också så
<Flygisoft> Men får testa som du säger, se vad som känns bäst
<Philip5> så båda borde passa dig beroende på typ av bild
<Flygisoft> Haha ja är väl så
<Philip5> då är det svårare att välja
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> jag har nog 35an oftast på men fotar ändå mer med 50an när jag kollar vad jag har sparat
<Philip5> sigma har ju rätt nyligen släppt en 35/1.4 som är riktigt bra och mycket bättre än nikons 1.8g men kostar lite mer och är lite större och tyngre
<Philip5> däremot tycker jag inte att nikons 50/1.4g är värd vad den kostar mer mot 50/1.8g
<Flygisoft> Kostar 1.4 mycket mer eller?
<Philip5> drygt 3000 och 1.8 kostar 1500
<Philip5> men båda blir skarpa runt 2.2
<Philip5> så på 1.4 kan du fota 1.4 men det blir dåligt med kontraster
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Philip5> Flygisoft: btw, hur har det gått med ditt softboxletande? lutar det åt något?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå, beställde någon budget octabox på 80cm, såg ganska djup ut på bild så man får ju hoppas den är det i verkligheten med, så var det paraply version då
<Philip5> var den av paraplytyp eller som man får montera ihop?
<Philip5> köpte du den på ebay?
<Philip5> vad var det för fattning på fästet? direkt för speedlight eller för studioblixt?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: paraply, jo på ebay
<Philip5> kul
<Flygisoft> Så det är ju för speedlight, via sånt fäste jag redan har för mina paraplyn
<Philip5> blir nog smidigast för dig
<Flygisoft> Jo jag tror också det
<Flygisoft> Speciellt när jag drar upp och ner på grejerna
<Philip5> kör man med ttl så behöver man ju inte in i boxen och mecka med blixten heller. annars är det lite struligt om man kör manuell blixt
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Flygisoft> Men tänkte på triggern nu, kan man köra blixten i ttl och ställa in triggern på manuellt?
<Flygisoft> Och ställa in den vägen
<Philip5> ny trigger, ny softbox, nytt snabbt objetkiv på gång... värsta proffset verkar det sluta som
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Flygisoft> Nja, vi får väl se, amatör grejer bara ju
<Flygisoft> Men är ju kul hobby :)
<Philip5> tror inte triggern kan ändra manuella lägen utan är den manuell får man nog ändra det på blixten och trigga med triggern
<Philip5> ska man ha automatiskt så blir det nog ttl med blixtkompensation
<Flygisoft> Ne men såg en trigger som man ställer in blixten på ttl, sen så lägger ställer man triggern på manuellt, så kan man ändå styra den som manuellt, typ emulerat manuellt läge
<Philip5> har jag inte sett med vanliga blixtar och triggers
<Philip5> vanliga blixtar=speedlights
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> finns sådana system för studioblixtar men då har de sällan ttl istället
<Flygisoft> kommer inte ihåg vad triggern hete dock
<Flygisoft> Han visade i alla fall på en speedlight
<Philip5> sådan funktion finns inte ens när speedlighten sitter på kameran
<Flygisoft> Ne men det behövs väl inte, då ändrar man väl vad man vill ha direkt på blixten ändå
<Philip5> yn 622n lurar ju blixten att tro att den sitter på kameran fortfarande och ärver då funktioner som man kan göra när den sitter på
<Flygisoft> Jo men om triggern med display är byggd på det sätt jag säger, så byter den ju bara ut och skickar de inställningar du ställer in
<Philip5> möjligt men jag har inte sett någon trigger för speedlight som funkar så
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> Ska leta upp det där sen ska du få se :P
<Flygisoft> Dock vet jag ju inte om det funkar med YN
<Flygisoft> Hade dock varit nice
<Philip5> gört
<Flygisoft> Jadu, undrar hur jag ska hitta videon
<Philip5> om det är på tuben så kan du ju kolla i din history om du kör inloggad
<Flygisoft> Jo men vet inte om jag såg det på tvn eller vart jag kollade
<Flygisoft> för jag verkar inte ha det under historik
<Philip5> du kanske har drömt det ;P
<Flygisoft> Haha nej då
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du som ska bli ljusnerd nu kanske tycker en sådan här jämförelse är intressant: http://jakegarn.com/elinchrom-beauty-dish-vs-deep-octa/
<Philip5> en djup octa mot en beatuy dish och båda har samma storlek
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-05
<Philip5> Flygisoft: såg du länken om octan igår? är det på den nivån du är när du väljer modifierare? ;)
<Flygisoft> Jo jag läste den precis
<Flygisoft> Haha inte riktigt va
<Philip5> som du ser så är det ju små skillnader mellan olika när man börjar nerda ner sig
<Flygisoft> Går mer på dina förslag och erfarenheter ;D
<Philip5> trots att de har samma storlek
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Jo var inte så stora skillnader som jag trodde det skulle vara dock
<Philip5> viktigaste är nog att man är på banan och när man ser vad man saknar så kompletterar man
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> hade man sett hur ljuset träffar en bakgrund i det där testet så hade man sett att spridningen varit lite olika hårda också
<Philip5> var det raster med till den box som du beställde?
<Philip5> grid som det heter på engelska
<Flygisoft> Jo det var det
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> värsta klippet
<Flygisoft> Ser väl när jag får den :P
<Flygisoft> Om det bara är skräp :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: var den väldigt billig?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: typ 30 pund
<Flygisoft> Från heliga kina
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kinaimporten har väl gått upp mycket sedan du började med inköp ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha xD
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-06
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kan du inte skriva arga mail och skälla ut ebaysäljarna som tar hutlösa överpriser på prylar bara för att det råkar vara ont om dem för tillfället och dåligt med lager?!?!
<Flygisoft> Haha menar det
<Flygisoft> Btw, deras nyår är slut idag
<Flygisoft> Och verkar som dom börjar jobba igen den 8:e
<Philip5> på tiden
<Flygisoft> Skickade ett mail till en säljare i kina och fick auto svar att dom vara borta tills dess
<Philip5> efter det blir det nog mer normala priser
<Philip5> skulle känna mig lurad om jag köpte nu
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> var det han som säljer softbox som gav autosvaret?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Flygisoft> Skulle fråga varför dom inte har skickat skiten än
<Flygisoft> Men fick ju svar på den frågan :P
<Philip5> ja för de latar sig
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Bara dom fixar det inom kort :)
<Jehovas> tjetjena!
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-07
<Philip5> oj, det var fredagsfullt i kanalen idag... är det fest på gång?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Yeah
<Flygisoft> fredag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nu är min softbox skickas, så dom kanske har börjat jobba där nu igen
<Flygisoft> skickad*
<Philip5> så snart blir det en blixt till också då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kan inte du beställa en yn622n tx nu bara för att impa och vara cool??
<Philip5> :P
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja då dom är så otroligt billiga ändå så
<Flygisoft> Tar 2
<Philip5> gör det... du jobbar ju med IT så du har väl råd ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Blixt och tx triggern blir det så fort det är bättre priser skulle jag tro
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> kostar att ligga på topp
<Flygisoft> Mjo det är ju så
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tänk om du får den först då?!?! hur påverkar det min image???
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja hur ska det gå, kan ju inte vara bra!
<Philip5> nä inte alls
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hallå hallå
<Flygisoft> Vad händer?
<Philip5> inte mycket
<Philip5> zappar lite på tvn
<Philip5> funderar på om jag ska spela lite CoH
<Philip5> Flygisoft: själv då?
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> Sitter och bygger något script för att uppdatera bokade tjänster åt kunderna, så dom slipper trycka på "Uppdatera"
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Kan säkert vara trevligt för dom
<Flygisoft> Spela lite DayZ snart kanske
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Testat Steam på Kubuntu då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: japp, jag kör CoH i steam
<Flygisoft> Ah nice
<Philip5> spelade precis lite
<Flygisoft> 2:an eller?
<Philip5> nä jag gillar inte 2an
<Philip5> tycker inte den har samma spelkänsla så jag kör 1an som är en riktig klassiker
<Philip5> fan vad jag är godissugen men har inget hemma och det spöregnar ute och är mörkt så inte orkar jag ge mig ut efter någe heller :(
<Flygisoft> Jobbigt det där :P
<Flygisoft> Godis hade faktiskt varit gott
<Flygisoft> Men orkar inte åka iväg med bilen
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> nä det är just det
<Philip5> jag har en mack några kvarter bort men orkar inte
<maxjezy> Philip5 har du ingen flickvän som kan gå?
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Sitter du bara och fiser och säger "Gå och köp godis åt mig" :P
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag är grymt besviken på den här dagen, har ätit spaghetti och köttfärssås och inget godis eller något fika
<maxjezy> märker hur man tappar humöret lätt av att inte få mumsa något godt en fredagskväll 
<Flygisoft> Ja det är inte lätt
<maxjezy> verkligen inte, 2014 är inte mycket lätt inte.
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-08
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Läget?
<Philip5> lite uttråkad
<Philip5> Flygisoft: själv då?
<Philip5> ska laga lite käk
<Flygisoft> Samma här
<Flygisoft> kollar youtube bara
<Philip5> har jag också gjort
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-09
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad har du för olympusgluggar?
<Philip5> du köpte väl några?
<Philip5> jag funderar lite på att skaffa en analog olympus med 35, 50 och 85 mm 
<maxjezy> nej, jag har mest pentax jag
<maxjezy> och yashica contax
<maxjezy> lagade min 35/70 igår
<maxjezy> sigma /nikon gluggen
<Philip5> maxjezy: så där... har precis kollat på den där tjejfilmen som du gillar så mycket
<Philip5> x_link: jasså du lever
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-03
<Philip5> Flygisoft: rätt kul grej. en adapter för att kunna köra mina gluggar till min analoga rz67-kamera som är för större format än digitala sensorer på en vanlig DSLR från nikon, canon eller sigma :)
<Philip5> http://www.blauvista.com/html/sigma-sd1m-mamiya-rz67-lenses/
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-04
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah nice, ska du fixa en sån adapter?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: funderar på det. kostar 1500 kr så det kanske blir något till våren när man är ute och fotar mer :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fick mitt paket med objektiv idag som jag nyss hämtade ut och det verkar ha blivit skadat under frakten!!! :O
<Philip5> jag tror paketet är ompackat av någon sorts ebaytjänst där det skickats paket i parti till sverige och sedan packats om till varje mottagare i sverige
<Philip5> själva kartongen jag fick såg bra ut och den var inpackad i bubbelplast men sedan är linslocket intryckt så jag tror det kan ha gjort filtergängan skev :O
<Philip5> öppnade precis och ska fota av hur det ser ut innan jag försöker lossa det och se hur det ser ut under. :/
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah seg :/
<Flygisoft> Tråkigt sånt där
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har det hänt dig?
<Philip5> verkar som objektivet klarade sig tack vare att det satt ett uv-filter på som blev skevt
<Philip5> filtergängan på objektivet tar andra filter så den verkar  klarat sig
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ det var bara filtret som var trasigt?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har bara varit med om billigare saker som har gått sönder i frakt, så då har försäljaren ersatt det bara
<Philip5> ska ändå skriva till säljaren och visa på vad som hänt och säga att han inte får något omdömme förrän jag hunnit testa objektivet så inte linselementen i det rubbats så det blir oskarpa bilder
<Philip5> ett objektiv för 3500 kr är ju inget som ersätts
<Philip5> och det var ett fynd som inte hade dessa skador på bild. skulle jag skicka tillbaka det så skulle jag få lägga 1000 kr eller mer för ett annat som man ändå inte vet om det är bättre skick när de är alla är begagnade
<Philip5> har inte haft någon som skickat med sådan där ebaytjänst tror jag
<Philip5> verkar vara något sammarbete mellan dhl och Bring här
<Philip5> Bulk split verkar tjänsten heta
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Annars får du väl kolla med dom som frakten gått med
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> vet inte om det är mitt eller säljarens ansvar
<Philip5> antar man måste läsa på ebays regler för att deras eventuella försäkring ska gälla
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: pysslar du med då? hur är det med förkylningen?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Grejar lite med min raspberry pi
<Flygisoft> Jorå det är mycket bättre nu
<Philip5> är du kung på den nu?
<Philip5> jag funderar på att spela lite CoH. är du sugen?
<Flygisoft> Ne tänkte gå och sova faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Varit hemma hos föräldrarna och börjat sätta upp deras nya kök så är ganska trött
<Philip5> mr handyman
<Flygisoft> :P
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-07
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sitter du och supertaggar din inför melodifestivalen? är inte det årets fest för dig?!?! ;)
